# My tarantula hasn't been moving



## Frank04 (Dec 30, 2016)

ive had my pink toe tarantula for 7 days it's my first tarantula and it usually moves around at night and is in a different place every time I check on it but last nigh it didn't seem to move really at all and has been in pretty much the same place. 

By the way I know the enclosure it's in isn't ment for this kind of tarantula but I have a good one coming in the mail. It should be here tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## Paiige (Dec 30, 2016)

Don't stress it. They sometimes sit in the same place for a long time - and I mean a _long_ time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## EulersK (Dec 30, 2016)

If nothing else, this hobby will teach you patience. Tarantulas do everything slowly. I wouldn't even begin to worry until it hasn't moved for a few weeks. I have an A. seemanni who has been buried for over three months with no food or water. Not worried at all, it's just molting.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 31, 2016)

Normal. Could be molting, make sure there is a fresh filled waterdish, and maybe add some droplets of water on its webbing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kayis (Dec 31, 2016)

Normal. That's why the term "Pet rock" is used to describe some species in the hobby.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## darkness975 (Dec 31, 2016)

@Frank04 Wait until you get it in a proper enclosure and it sets up its web home.  Then you will see it move even less. 

Also, you should run your planned set up by the members here so we can make sure you set it up properly when you get it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Frank04 (Dec 31, 2016)

darkness975 said:


> @Frank04 Wait until you get it in a proper enclosure and it sets up its web home.  Then you will see it move even less.
> 
> Also, you should run your planned set up by the members here so we can make sure you set it up properly when you get it.


Alright I'll be sure to post pictures when I get it but this is what I ordered.


----------



## darkness975 (Dec 31, 2016)

Frank04 said:


> Alright I'll be sure to post pictures when I get it but this is what I ordered.


Also, when it comes to the decor inside, check out @viper69 and @cold blood threads on _Avic _care and set up so you can ensure you have the proper amount of plants for webbing anchor points and all that good stuff. 

Cheers!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Walker253 (Dec 31, 2016)

Like others have said, they do that. In fact, tarantulas are very good at sitting there and not moving for months at a time.
Solution, keep several tarantulas. You're almost guaranteed that one is moving and eating at any one time.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## viper69 (Dec 31, 2016)

Frank04 said:


> Alright I'll be sure to post pictures when I get it but this is what I ordered.


That container will work. Make sure you provide a water dish, and have a syringe with a *blunt* tipped needle too.

Ts sit around for weeks or more and never move.

Here's a link for general Avic husbandry I wrote- Q's..post back here for A's.

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/avicularia-husbandry.282549/#post-2461399

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dianemarie (Jul 14, 2019)

I was going to ask the same question ty been worried..


----------



## Ungoliant (Jul 14, 2019)

dianemarie said:


> I was going to ask the same question ty been worried..


Avics, like other tarantulas, spend a lot of time not moving much.

That being said, your enclosure has room for improvement.

I would get a taller, flatter cork and lean it against one side, so it extends further up than your existing round.

I'd fill the top half of the enclosure with leafy clutter; Avics love this and use it for cover and as anchor points for webbing.

I keep the ground of my Avic enclosures clutter-free, as healthy Avics spend little time down there anyway, and ground clutter just provides hiding places for feeders.

Here is a typical sling enclosure I use (the principle is the same for larger enclosures):












Avicularia (or Caribena) Sling Enclosure



__ Ungoliant
__ Jan 4, 2019
__ 2
__
avicularia
avicularia avicularia
caribena
caribena versicolor
pinktoe tarantula
sling




						The enclosure for one of my two Avicularia avicularia slings.  (My slings have both webbed them...
					




These two threads contain helpful information about Avic care:

Avicularia Husbandry by viper69
Avicularia care by Venom1080


----------



## Vanisher (Jul 14, 2019)

Frank04 said:


> ive had my pink toe tarantula for 7 days it's my first tarantula and it usually moves around at night and is in a different place every time I check on it but last nigh it didn't seem to move really at all and has been in pretty much the same place.
> 
> By the way I know the enclosure it's in isn't ment for this kind of tarantula but I have a good one coming in the mail. It should be here tomorrow or the next day.


I actually would be more wondering if it moved around al the time! When a tarantula has settled down, it is and should be a "non moving" creature! This is the way they are

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dianemarie (Jul 14, 2019)

Ty for the help I am new but love my tarantulas and will get what I need I posted on another site and was answered with rude unhelpful messages ty for helping no one wants to ask if you don't answer kindly



Ungoliant said:


> Avics, like other tarantulas, spend a lot of time not moving much.
> 
> That being said, your enclosure has room for improvement.
> 
> ...


Ty


----------

